# Unable to open PMs



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm seeing the following error when attempting to access a couple of PMs that I received earlier today...



> Fatal error: userdata_postsave - hook file is missing. in [path]/includes/vbpegp_hooks.php on line 33


To be clear, I'm able to view PMs that I've previously received w/o issue.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The forum is going through a software upgrade today. Things will likely be glitchy for a few hours.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Update: I'm able to view previews of the PMs using the Tapatalk iOS and Android apps, but I'm not able to fully open them. Again, PMs previously received/read are working fine.

I'm also noticing some new site features (a "Recent Discussions" feed, as well as 3 new Notification categories i.e. "New Mentions", "New Thread Tags", and "New Quotes"), so I guess these errors might just be part of the whole ball of wax...?

It may also be worth noting that I received the same error when opening this thread. In fact, I unknowingly opened a duplicate thread (thinking that, because of the error, the thread hadn't actually been created at all), which I've since deleted.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> The forum is going through a software upgrade today. Things will likely be glitchy for a few hours.


Thanks, Amp. Given the observations noted in my last reply, I figured that might be the case.


----------

